# Vinyl yeah or nay



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Got loads of vinyl trance tunes from about 8 years ago ,just wondering if people are still buying vinyl


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

I do  most weekends!


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Cool ,nice one ,i did read a while ago they stop making ,technics 1200/10 etc , loved my silver mk2s


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

Just sold my mates garage full on eBay £900 happy days


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Can't beat vinyl sound quality!


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Jesszo justed at a looked at decks.co.uk ,not liking them turntables ,bring by technics ...


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

£900 wow nice one


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

S3kel said:


> £900 wow nice one


Well £887.99 but I like rounded up numbers lol have a look

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290872545579?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Thats great news ,nice one


----------



## MattyB801 (Dec 6, 2009)

Love mixing on vinyl but CDJs are definitely the new 1210....


----------



## blenki (Apr 28, 2012)

miss my 1210's, still have my vinyl, will buy another set one day


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Vinyl all the way for me,i'm on a few mailing lists so i get a lot of test presses etc for nothing. But i still buy em though.Yep it's a shame about the 1200's i've got mine set up in my loft.CDJ's are alright,but it's not proper mixing imo,it takes the skill out of it.


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vinyl - Mos Def.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Vinyl all the way!!
for sound quality and mixing you can't beat it.

I've used a few different cd mixing decks along side technics 1210s and they do take the magic and quick flexibilty away from mixing and the sound.
For me it's annoying when cross mixing the two ie cd to vinyl and so on where the levels need adjusting to compensate for the compression on CDs. 

Vinyl will never die :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Vinyl 

It was a very sad day I sold my entire collection , As a self taught bedroom mixer / scratcher going on to DJ a few venues back in my teenage years , Vinyl is king


----------



## blenki (Apr 28, 2012)

mp3 downloads and the likes of Traktor killed vinyl off, it'll never be the same again


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I LOVE VINYL BUT MY DECKS HAVE SAT UNTOUCHED IN THE LOFT FOR NEARLY 5 YEARS
excuse the shouting im not retyping lol . Im into hardcore 91 to 97


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Still got my ttx's in the loft. Use them from time to time. Love the feel of selecting the next tune and sliding it out of the sleeve etc. need to move them into the spare room and hook them up to the computer so I can start recording my mixes again.


----------

